# Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee



## teambadwaldsee (21. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo All*
*Ich geh nächste Woche nach Fehmarn Dorschangeln 
und wollt Fragen wie denn zurzeit der Dorsch läuft
und auf welche Pilker ??
könnt ihr  mir des vil. sagen
(ICH BIN AUFM  KUTTER)
*


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Momentan sind die Fänge nicht so doll,also stell dich schon mal drauf ein.

Du kannst aber dir noch Wattwürmer besorgen,damit hast du dann die möglichkeit Platten oder Wittlinge zu fangen.Es kann auch nicht schaden ein Heringsvorfach zu fischen,da mögen auch die Wittlinge ganz gern.

Zur Pilkerfarbe kann ich dir Silber/Blau,Schwarz und Rot/Gelb empfehlen.


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



teambadwaldsee schrieb:


> *Hallo All*
> *Ich geh nächste Woche nach Fehmarn Dorschangeln *
> _*und wollt Fragen wie denn zurzeit der Dorsch läuft*_
> _*und auf welche Pilker ??*_
> _*könnt ihr mir des vil. sagen*_


 
Was heißt du gehst (Brandung) ?? Oder machst du mit einem Kutter los......#c.....da du nach Pilker fragst ??


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

@teambadwaldsee

war die Tage auch oben und bin mit der Silberland 2 Mal raus gefahren. Kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen, es beißt wirklich nicht gut.
Ich selbst hab einiger Maßen gefangen. Im Gegensatz zu allen Anderen benutzte ich keine grellen Pilker sondern dunkle.
Am Besten lief bei mir ein dunkler Dieter Eisele Power Selekt Pilker mit 95g

Mario


----------



## Jonny1985 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Ich war letzte Woche in Fehmarn !!!

War echt mau !!!

Zu dritt haben wir 7 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge gefangen !!!

Also nicht so gut !!! Waren allerdings wenigstens grössere Dorsche !!!

Allgemein wurde da schlecht gefangen !! Nachmittags garnichts mehr !!!


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Kommen sicher auch wieder bessere Tage. Meiner einer fährt auf jeden Fall noch mal im Dezember dort hin.


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Moin moin.

Pilken kann ich auch nur abraten.Bei uns in der Neustäter Bucht geht zur zeit ganz gut mit Gummifisch,Herinngsvorfach,Naturköder und Scheppangeln.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

@ Andy1608

der folgende Link, ist das bei euch

http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/boote/bootsvermietung.html#


liest sich ganz interessant. Glaub da werd ich nächstes Jahr auch mal hin fahren.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Ja das ist unser Link.
Komm ruhig mal Vorbei,es lohnt sich immer.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## DerMayor (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



jannisO schrieb:


> Kommen sicher auch wieder bessere Tage. Meiner einer fährt auf jeden Fall noch mal im Dezember dort hin.


 
Ich denke ohne drastische staatliche Maßnahmen wird es kaum noch bessere Tage geben leider. Die See ist leer, der Dorsch nicht beissfaul :v


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ja das ist unser Link.
> Komm ruhig mal Vorbei,es lohnt sich immer.
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 

Das hab ich Anfang nächsten Monat auch vor. Hoffe ich finde jemand der mit kommt. Allein möcht ich nicht unbedingt raus fahren. Da ich etwa 3 bis 4 stunden mit dem Auto fahre, werde ich wohl früh morgens los und abends wieder nach haus fahren. Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon darauf. War letztens das erste Mal zum Pilken und es war einfach geil.

Mario


----------



## pedda68 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Hallo!

Wir waren vom 16.-19.10.08 auf Fehmarn und haben 2,5 Tage vom Kleinboot geangelt. Leider war der Wind mit Stärken zwischen 4-6 aus Süd und West doch schon sehr kräftig und die Drift dementsprechend schnell (teilweise bis 5 km/h). Fanggebiet war der Bereich direkt vor dem Südstrand. Die optimale Fangtiefe lag zwischen 6-8,5 m.
Trotzdem konnten wir Dorsche in guten Größen überlisten. Auffällig war, daß wir keinen untermassigen gefangen haben - im Gegenteil die Durchschnittsgröße lag bei ca. 55-60 cm. Die Dorsche standen alle "gut im Futter" und hatten richtig Power. Gebissen haben fast alle auf einen 60 gr-Rundkopfjig in rot, bestückt mit einem 10 cm Dreifachtwister in Japanrot/schwarz. Andere Farben brachten zwar auch Bisse, aber Japanrot/schwarz war mit Abstand am fängigsten. 
Am besten klappte die "Faulenzermethode", bei der der Jig nur ganz leicht über Grund gezupft wurde. Den Rest hat wohl die Drift und die Bootsbewegung erledigt.

Das Kleinboot haben wir bei der Bootsvermietung Sanner gemietet.
Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen, aber der Service, die Hilfsbereitschaft und das "Gesamtpaket" war wirklich erstklassig. Vielen Dank noch einmal an Sascha und seiner Lebenspartnerin.


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



jannisO schrieb:


> Das hab ich Anfang nächsten Monat auch vor. Hoffe ich finde jemand der mit kommt. Allein möcht ich nicht unbedingt raus fahren. Da ich etwa 3 bis 4 stunden mit dem Auto fahre, werde ich wohl früh morgens los und abends wieder nach haus fahren. Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon darauf. War letztens das erste Mal zum Pilken und es war einfach geil.
> 
> Mario



Wäre gern mit dir ne runde raus gefahren :q nur leider habe ich die erste Woche Nachtschicht:c Kann aber im Laden mal nachfragen ob jemand noch lust und zeit hat mit dir ne runde raus zu fahren.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Das wäre super. Denke mal allein raus zu fahren, naja is so eine Sache wegen der Sicherheit. Lerne eh gern neue Leute kennen und wer weiß vielleicht klapt es ja beim nächsten Mal das du mit mir mal raus fährst

Mario


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



jannisO schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Denke mal allein raus zu fahren, naja is so eine Sache wegen der Sicherheit. Lerne eh gern neue Leute kennen und wer weiß vielleicht klapt es ja beim nächsten Mal das du mit mir mal raus fährst
> 
> Mario




Es fahren viele alleine raus zum angeln,es gibt ne gute Einweisung und alles was man braucht für die Sicherheit,natürlich auch Stellen die man anfahren kann.
Aber im Notfall habe ich die zweite Woche komplett frei und wir könnten dann ne runde Raus.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Hier beißen die Dorsche auch gut auf Wattis. Aber meinen größten habe ich durchs schleppen bekommen.


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



Ute schrieb:


> Hier beißen die Dorsche auch gut auf Wattis. Aber meinen größten habe ich durchs schleppen bekommen.


Angerberin :q

Ich war nun auch bereits öfter los... Es war relativ durchwachsen... Mal ganz gut und mal total weing gefangen...
Aber war wäre fischen, wenn es so einfach wäre


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



macmarco schrieb:


> Angerberin :q
> 
> Ich war nun auch bereits öfter los... Es war relativ durchwachsen... Mal ganz gut und mal total weing gefangen...
> Aber war wäre fischen, wenn es so einfach wäre


Wer kann, der bekommt. :vik::q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



Ute schrieb:


> Wer kann, der bekommt. :vik::q


 Jetzt wird sie auch noch Grössenwahnsinig :m|supergri


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sie auch noch Grössenwahnsinig :m|supergri


 Lass die Dame mal einen Fisch fangen und dann so... da haste recht |good:


----------



## Ute (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Wiederholen wir das am Samstag???????


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Habe heute aus der stürmische See einen rausgeholt.:m


----------



## dicken2130 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

He Leute wolte mal fragen ob die dorsche schon beissen


----------



## sunny (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Und dafür kramst du nen 5 Jahre alten Trööt aus|supergri?

Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht, aber da kommt bestimmt noch was.


----------



## marv3108 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Schon beissen???;+ Bei mir immer noch!!!!!!!!


----------



## FischermanII (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

beißen tun die immer 
die frage ist wie und wo und zu welcher tageszeit!

wenn du jetzt gefragt hättest beißen sie in der Brandung oder vo Kahn oder Belly oder so aber so allgemein wirst immer hören ja sie beißen


----------



## offense80 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Dorsch beißt an der Ostsee ungefähr genauso wie an der Nordsee. Mit dem Maul 

Spaß beiseite ( auch wenn es hier schwer fällt...) 
Vielleicht hättest du dir ein wenig mehr Mühe geben sollen bei deiner Frage, bzw etwas genauer oder spezifischer fragen sollen, dann wird dir hier auch sicher weitergeholfen. 

Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



offense80 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag ;-)



Die Frag ist doch, ob es bei der Begrüßung - Feuer aus allen Richtungen, aber keine Antwort auf seine Frage - nicht auch sein letzter Beitrag hier war! Erwartet doch nicht immer, dass ein Neuling alles sofort richtig macht! Hätte er ein neues Thema aufgemacht, hätten andere sicherlich geschrieben "Gibt doch schon so einen Thread, nicht immer einen neuen aufmachen". 

Wenn Euch das stört, dann ignoriert es doch einfach. Wenn jemand eine Antwort auf seine Frage hat, wird derjenige die Antwort hier schon - wenn er denn Bock hat - posten. Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?

Habt Ihr immer sofort alles richtig gemacht?

Ein neuer würde Monate benötigen, um hier alles durchzulesen! Also hat er einen für sich korrekten bestehenden Thread gewählt- ich finde das auch ok hier. Das nur mal so- leider ist das hier schon öfter an anderen Stellen vorgekommen. Keine Begrüßung, aber Gegenwind...Ich finde das unter Angelkollegen nicht schön. 

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN dicken2130. Die Dorsche sind aktiv, in der Brandung wie auch vom Boot. Vom Land leider nicht wirklich in guten Größen. Ist aber auch regional unterschiedlich und tagesformabhängig. Ich war jetzt ein paar Mal los mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## offense80 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Das mit dem Glückwunsch war eher nett gemeint, vielleicht hat man das nicht ganz so rausgelesen. ( Aber darum hatte ich ja auch den ;-) dahinter gemacht )
Und Feuer aus allen Richtungen will ich auch mal dahin gestellt lassen smile. Denke mal die anderen wollten ihn damit auch nur freundlich spaßig auf seine doch etwas dünne Fragestellung hinweisen. Wir wollten ihm damit zeigen das wir eigentlich nett und lustig sind. 

P.S.  KEINE BEGRÜSSUNG ABER GEGENWIND....... dann KÖNNTE man andersrum auch schreiben KEIN VORSTELLEN ABER DÜNN FRAGEN...
Egalos nu.....vielleicht bleibt er trotz unserer Verfehlungen doch im Board was sicher nicht verkehrt wäre


----------



## mathei (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN dicken2130. Die Dorsche sind aktiv, in der Brandung wie auch vom Boot. Vom Land leider nicht wirklich in guten Größen. Ist aber auch regional unterschiedlich und tagesformabhängig. Ich war jetzt ein paar Mal los mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


|good:|good:


----------



## elbetaler (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

#h Die alten Hasen belehren hier auch gern mal die alten Hasen! Im Kern ist das polemisieren nur Ausdruck der allgemeinen Ratlosigkeit, was im speziellen Fall die Suche nach den Dorschen (usw.) eben angeht.
Wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen anschaue, mache ich mir so meine Gedanken. Ohne jemanden zu beleidigen: Ich hoffe immer, dass nur "blutige" Anfänger unterwegs waren. Dann wäre das eine Begründung! Aber weit gefehlt! Die fischarme Periode hält nun schon viele Wochen an.
Sicher kommt hier und da mal ein Guter raus, aber denkt mal an den Herbst 2012.....
Da war über lange Zeit ein Bilderbuch-Herbstwetter mit zwar durchwachsenen Windlagen (meist südliche Richtg.), aber eben oft Kleinboot-tauglich. Und was haben wir schöne Dorsche gefangen! Da lief Gufi, Wobbler, Pilker usw., je nach Vorliebe.
Seit September 013 war ich paar mal los und heilfroh, dass überhaupt was ans Band ging. Heringe, seltener kleine Köhler und noch seltener Makrelen gingen statt der erwarteten Dorsche an die Haken. Kein Vergleich, wie gesagt.
Dieser Herbst hatte nun viele Schlechtwetterlagen mit Starkwind zu bieten. Da kam man garnicht erst auf´s Wasser! Die Fänge aus der Brandung sind auch nicht viel besser, bis auf Ausnahmen.

Ist egal, wo man hinfährt. Überall lange Gesichter und eben die vielen Untermaßigen Dorsche.#c
Event. bringt ja anfüttern was (Kutter?) oder eine Köderrevolution?
....der vibrierende, farbwechselnde, nach Tagesbeute duftende Gummipilker mit mindestens drei Drillingen!?....

(dieses neue Dingsda von den Amis ist ja so etwa. Ich meine diesen Blödkram mit drei bis fünf Stahldrahtarmen, an denen jeweils ein Haken oder Kunstköder hängt. Fehlt nur noch ein Starkstromanschluss!!!#q)


Nicht aufgeben, die Gemeinde hier immer informieren:m und ...

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h
> Ist egal, wo man hinfährt. Überall lange Gesichter und eben die vielen Untermaßigen Dorsche.#c
> Event. bringt ja anfüttern was (Kutter?) oder eine Köderrevolution?
> ....der vibrierende, farbwechselnde, nach Tagesbeute duftende Gummipilker mit mindestens drei Drillingen!?....
> ...


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

#h Den Handschuh möchte ich doch direkt noch mal aufheben.
Wahrlich, es sind in den USA schon viele skurrile Angelköder und -techniken erfunden worden, jedoch vieles ist dabei echt gut zu gebrauchen! Anderes ist einfach lächerlich oder bei uns schlechtweg nicht anwendbar, so auch der "Regenschirm".
Oftmals haben Ami-Köder auch Scheuchwirkung auf unsere Fische, obwohl Schwarzbarsche oder Muskies total darauf abfahren. Wenn ich da nur an die Flying Lures denke! Super Idee, hat aber nicht so dolle gefunzt. Ergo -weniger Absatz.
Die heutigen Köder müssen sowieso so gut sein, dass sie auch in fischleeren Gewässern noch Erfolg bringen :q! Naja, Spaß. Eine kleine Auswahl an Begriffen, die jeder kennt:  Glitter, UV, geölt, gesalzen, flavour, usw.! Also die normalen Zeiten sind längst vorbei.


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## JapanRot (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

Mensch....da muss doch was zu holen sein...


----------



## elbetaler (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*

#6 genau so!

Albtraum jedes Fischereiaufsehers!
Sowas kommt bei Größenwahn raus, fernab jeder Vernunft. Andere belehren wollen, Weltpolizist in Batman-Manier sein wollen und seine Freunde bespitzeln und verraten. Die Amis haben gerade kein gutes Image. Und dabei ist es eigentlich eine Minderheit, die für die Negativschlagzeilen sorgt.

Wobei, von denen kommen auch richtig geile Angelsachen, die auch hier fängig sind und legal.


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wie beißt Dorsch an der Ostsee*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Mensch....da muss doch was zu holen sein...



Da kannste aber ganz schön zotteln,wenn alle Haken belegt sind#q


----------

